# Mass carrying law



## CBrown (Apr 2, 2009)

I just have a quick question 
Is there a law against carrying a gun that is not registered to you?

Yes I have my class a


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Short answer. No. Massachusetts does not require "firearm registration". They only require the registration of firearm transactions, which is the filing of the FA-10 form. This is the responsibility of the seller, not the buyer. Hope this helps.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

As long as it isn't stolen, you're good to go.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

CBrown said:


> Is there a law against carrying a gun that is not registered to you?


I'd wager the majority of members here carry a gun not registered to them.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> I'd wager the majority of members here carry a gun not registered to them.


Bruce!
Shaddup willya! My wife doesn't know I got her 3" Model 13!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

mpd61 said:


> Bruce!
> Shaddup willya! My wife doesn't know I got her 3" Model 13!


I meant department-owned. 

3" 13 is sweet, though!


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

CBrown said:


> I just have a quick question
> Is there a law against carrying a gun that is not registered to you?
> 
> Yes I have my class a


Do you plan on doing something else to Rhianna?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> I'd wager the majority of members here carry a gun not registered to them.


Took my friend's glock on a flight to CA (Checked baggage) then drove from San Diego to New Orleans. Flew back into Boston.


----------



## CBrown (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks guys
I got the gun from my grand father so i just wanted to be sure

also Rhianna is way to good looking to beat on hahaha


----------

